# Polarion PH40



## mikebrooke (Jan 26, 2008)

I have just received my new Helios from Ken's company. To that I am totally overwhelmed is an understatement. This light is so impressive, but I know that most people are aware of its potential.

My praise goes to Ken Good for his attention to detail . Throughout the whole process from purchase from the order to delivery, it was seamless,
and after delivery a query on the charger was attended to (by Ken himself) immediately.

In this day and age customer service (especially in the UK) is so terrible
this man deserves to succeed. 

mikebrooke(UK)


----------



## seery (Jan 26, 2008)

CONGRATS on your new acquisition and glad to hear all went well. Enjoy. :twothumbs


----------



## vee73 (Jan 27, 2008)

My Polarion PH40 received 22. January. (Thanks to Ken). And I am VERY HAPPY this flashlight. It is incredible! I´m thinkin.. Polarion is too cheap.:laughing:


----------



## TheGreyEminence (Jan 27, 2008)

I´ve got my Polarion PH40 from a local dealer here.
Because something went wrong when i ordered it (shipping took one week longer than expected), they gave me the diffuser lens for free! :thumbsup:
Apologise accepted :twothumbs


----------



## SemperFi (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi everyone .:thumbsup: 

I'm new with flashlights as of two days ago and through another forum discussing several options, I started mine with the *Fenix T1* and subsequently, after receiving it promptly within 22 hours thru snail mail delivery, I then came to discover there are more to it than meets the eye esp. now that I have read slightly about the *PF40*. 
What is the sole difference between the above mentioned to that of the *PH40*? 

Thanks for any prompt response enlightening this q'n and please add more answers that one can anticipate so I get to know more if you will, from one simple query... 

Cheers...


----------



## DM51 (Mar 14, 2008)

The PH-40 has a handle (H for handle, I suppose). The PF-40 has no handle. There is no other difference.

I would strongly recommend the PH-40, with the handle, as the light's body is really too thick (large diameter) to hold comfortably.

Welcome to CPF!


----------



## TheGreyEminence (Mar 14, 2008)

I also recommend the "Handle"-Version.It looks way better than without.And Price is the same...

I love my PH40!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Regards


----------



## Lips (Mar 14, 2008)

.





I would have to disagree :devil:





The *handless* is the way to go... 






*Kens photo*








The body circumference on the *PF40* is 7.5"
The *PH40* is 8.0" 
The *X1* is 9.5"






.5 inches smaller in diameter makes all the difference!





(along with the lanyard on Kens web-site:naughty










.


----------



## DM51 (Mar 14, 2008)

If the circumference is 0.5" smaller, the diameter will be only 0.15" smaller, which is not really much of a difference. 7.5/3.142 = 2.4" diameter, which is quite chunky. For comparison, the diameter of a MagD is 1.55".

That might be OK for people with big hands, but mine aren't small, and I'm glad of the handle. But this is purely my personal preference - YMMV.


----------



## Lips (Mar 14, 2008)

.


The actual gripping diamater of the *PF40* is *1.9* inches which is very comfortable for smaller hands. Larger than the Mag D but not significant...



.


----------



## Patriot (Mar 14, 2008)

I have do doubt that the PF is easier to grasp for short term carry, but the handle on the PH makes a huge difference for extended carry. I can comfortable grasp the PH body for about 5-7minutes. The PF is basically the same weight so at the most it's going to give you another 5 minutes of comfort. I walk for 45-60 minutes with the Polarion so the handle is *a must*. You can comfortably hold the PH model by the handle with one or two fingers if you please.






The handle also provides a bit more gripping security. When holding the tube it locks against the back of your hand. When holding it outside of a moving vehicle or some other precarious place, this is a comforting feeling with your $2000 light.


----------



## Avernar (Mar 15, 2008)

Just got the diffusion filter and protective filter a few days ago. I was using the diffusion filter last night in the woods to look for things. It makes a big difference. Without the filter the hotspot is too intense too look at. The filter smooths out the beam pattern and makes it usable at short distances. Glad I got it. :thumbsup:

Haven't tried the protective one outside yet.


----------



## Patriot (Mar 15, 2008)

Avernar said:


> Without the filter the hotspot is too intense too look at. The filter smooths out the beam pattern and makes it usable at short distances. /quote]
> 
> I'm having that trouble with mine. It's just to bright to be useful much under 50 yards. I haven't been using it much on my night walks because of that and instead opting for the K3500 because of the wide beam and small hot spot. I'll have to look into the the filter. I sure would like to see a beam shot of it first though.


----------



## DM51 (Mar 16, 2008)

What is the diffusion filter made of? Is it some type of glass, because of heat issues? How robust would you say it is?

My thinking is that if it is a pretty tough kind of plastic, such as Lexan or equivalent, it might double as a useful protective cap for the lens. 

It would also make the PH-40 even more useful for diving, with the ability to convert it quickly to a flood light. Dive-lights tend to get knocked around a bit, so the added protection would be welcome in that sense too.


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Mar 16, 2008)

I was fortunate to get in on the Pass-around for the PH40 and have a STRONG feeling that I should start saving now. I can't wait to try it out! My brightest light right now is the Surefire M6 with the MN21 500 lumen bulb.

This thing looks Bad-***!


----------



## adamlau (Mar 16, 2008)

mikebrooke said:


> I have just received my new Helios from Ken's company.


Did your receive the new 50W version (wondering if the 50W is to be renamed the PH50 :duh2 ?


----------



## TheGreyEminence (Mar 16, 2008)

DaFabricata...you will be blown away by the sheer power of the Polarion!


----------



## Patriot (Mar 16, 2008)

adamlau said:


> Did your receive the new 50W version (wondering if the 50W is to be renamed the PH50 :duh2 ?



I don't think it available just yet. I can't wait to see some reviews although I don't think the difference will be staggering.


----------



## Avernar (Mar 16, 2008)

Patriot36 said:


> I'm having that trouble with mine. It's just to bright to be useful much under 50 yards. I haven't been using it much on my night walks because of that and instead opting for the K3500 because of the wide beam and small hot spot. I'll have to look into the the filter. I sure would like to see a beam shot of it first though.


I was using it to illuminate trees, bushes and the snow covered ground 5 to 10 feet away from me. Without the filter shining it on the snow that close was hard to look at. I was using it to find small camouflage taped film canisters.

I'll put up some beam shots early this week.


----------



## Avernar (Mar 16, 2008)

DM51 said:


> What is the diffusion filter made of? Is it some type of glass, because of heat issues? How robust would you say it is?
> 
> My thinking is that if it is a pretty tough kind of plastic, such as Lexan or equivalent, it might double as a useful protective cap for the lens.


Not sure but it may be some kind of plastic. It doesn't convert the light to heat as the surface is an array of tiny lenses so it lets the light go through (transparent, not translucent).

It fairly thick so it should protect the flashlight lens from damage from most impacts.


----------



## DM51 (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks for the info - it sounds very useful.


----------



## Patriot (Mar 17, 2008)

Avernar said:


> I was using it to illuminate trees, bushes and the snow covered ground 5 to 10 feet away from me. Without the filter shining it on the snow that close was hard to look at. I was using it to find small camouflage taped film canisters.
> 
> I'll put up some beam shots early this week.




I'll look forward to those pics. 

I was wondering if anyone owns the aluminum tailcap for the PH-40? It's pictured on the website in chrome or bare aluminum but states that it sold as black. It looks really nice.


----------



## TheGreyEminence (Mar 18, 2008)

I don´t believe that a lot of Polaron Owners (me too) will buy that because you can´t see anymore the Charging Status of the Battery...no look-through anymore :devil:

Regards...


----------

